# CO-OP Bicycle Badge $$$ Paid



## barneyguey (Jun 6, 2017)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for a CO-OP Bicycle Badge.

Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com or 
call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry

I'm always looking for any other cool Badges that catch my eye.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 16, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 24, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 4, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 11, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 20, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 3, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 12, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 19, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 19, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 30, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 9, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 30, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 28, 2017)

I found a badge! It has no paint left but I'm happy as a clam! Maybe some day I'll find a better one. Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 6, 2017)

Any badges with paint out there? Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for a CO-OP Bicycle Badge.
Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
I'm always looking for any other cool Badges that catch my eye.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 10, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 13, 2017)

I really need a CO-OP badge for Christmas! LOL
Hello Guys! I'm looking for a CO-OP Bicycle Badge.
Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
I'm always looking for any other cool Badges that catch my eye.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 16, 2017)

I really need a CO-OP Badge!  lol


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 16, 2017)

I really need a CO-OP badge for Christmas! LOL
Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
I'm always looking for any other cool Badges that catch my eye.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 23, 2017)

I really need a CO-OP badge for Christmas! LOL
Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
I'm always looking for any other cool Badges that catch my eye.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 26, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 30, 2017)

I really need a CO-OP badge! LOL
Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
I'm always looking for any other cool Badges that catch my eye.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 29, 2018)

bump


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 29, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> bump



Have you tried running a CL add around Superior Wi.? Might be worth a try!!


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 29, 2018)

frankster41 said:


> Have you tried running a CL add around Superior Wi.? Might be worth a try!!



Thanks! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 30, 2018)

I really need a CO-OP badge! LOL
Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
I'm always looking for any other cool Badges that catch my eye.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 6, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 7, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 5, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 11, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 15, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 23, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 29, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 31, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 2, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 6, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 13, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 19, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 26, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 29, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 3, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 4, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 6, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 9, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 22, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 23, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 24, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 27, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 29, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 31, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 2, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 4, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 6, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 7, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 11, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 12, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 13, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 15, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 16, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 18, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 13, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 24, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 27, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 6, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 28, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 8, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 3, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 8, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 17, 2018)

Oh please, please, will someone sell me a CO-OP badge with paint on it.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 10, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 24, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 2, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 11, 2018)

bumpity bump bump, Bumpity bump bump look at frosty go.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 28, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 7, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 18, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 8, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 24, 2019)

bump


----------



## bobcycles (May 24, 2019)

Lets not forget the great 90's poster art of COOP

https://www.1xrun.com/artists/coop


----------



## barneyguey (May 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 13, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 15, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 6, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 17, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 21, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 1, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 9, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 20, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 25, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 9, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 27, 2019)

bump


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 29, 2019)

Here's one!


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 29, 2019)

Thank you very much Scott, but that's the wrong company. I'm looking for a Central Cooperative Company badge. They were based out of Superior Wisconsin. Thanks again. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 29, 2019)

I did learn some interesting history about the National Cooperative while researching. At one time they were members of the same Cooperative as the Central Cooperative, but they were thrown out of the Cooperative for "communistic activity". At least that's how it was worded in the newspaper article I read. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 10, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 3, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 15, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 2, 2020)

bump


----------

